# Scotland in April



## Deleted member 13867 (Mar 5, 2013)

We are in the process of planning a jaunt up to the highlands in April, however we have never been before and would like a bit (lot) of guidance from all the people that have been there and done it. I think that we will probably start by going up the west coast as we have been told the beaches are good up there but we do want a bit of loch-side over-nighting as well. There are so many questions to ask but here are a few that spring to mind. Fuel and food - are the shops and fuel stations far apart? are the roads particularly bad i understand that some are single track with passing places. What are the best beaches and spots to aim for and is April a good time to go with the midge issue in mind and any places or roads to avoid. I will have left a lot of questions out but would love to hear from anyone who has been there and can pass on words of wisdom any tips gratefully received.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 5, 2013)

As far as food and fuel are concerned Tesco have a store in Thurso and that's well north!  What is the range of your MH, 300 miles+ so you are going to find it hard to run out of fuel.  "i realise that some (most) are single track with passing places", where on earth do you get this rubbish from? Tour buses take all the roads around the coast and you have to be way off the beaten track to be on single track roads and even then there are passing places.

Midges will not be a problem in April

If you take the west coast you are going to pass through some stunning countryside so please come up and enjoy


----------



## champstar (Mar 5, 2013)

We do have shops in Scotland:lol-053: fuel might be a bit dearer in some of the remote areas but you do not state where you will be going...the west coast is vast...Oban has a tesco and you will find Morrisons etc in Fort William....if you are heading further north then the Co op is abundant. The roads do not get to single track until way up north passed the Kyle of Locahalsh. But as other poster has said tour buses use these road all the time...just take your time and you can usually see a good way in front just pull in to a passing place if it is on your left or stop opposite if it is on your right (do not pull in) give way to locals and all will be well. You dont want to drive too fast and miss all the scenery.

Lots of places to wild camp you will be in heaven apart from the weather...the climate is very changeable can be good and sunny in April or pouring down. Midges should not be a problem then


----------



## groyne (Mar 5, 2013)

> i understand that some are single track with passing places.



It's no worse than driving in the Dales or the Peak district.


----------



## james1508 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cant go wrong with the far NW (apart from Midges and Weather) However  we have been there the last two Aprils and had really good weather and of course no Midges in April either . We too will be travelling around the NW again this year  in April. Torridon is great and the North of Ullapool. Fuel stations no problem but you may find may find shops and fuel stations aren't open much after 5pm and some not open on Sundays/ BH.

Clachtoll Beach is great with a good campsite if you need facilities on the odd occasion. (Jim the owner, very friendly and now has free wifi near the shower block)
Shieldaig (Torridon) great community campsite (small donation) great views.
North of Apple Cross , great wild campsite looking across to Skye.
Kyle of Tounge, great wild camp looking across to Ben Loyal. 

loads of wild camping,if you haven't done so , download the POI file into your satnav. (including Water POI) a few spots up there.

Enjoy





dr dave said:


> We are in the process of planning a jaunt up to the highlands in April, however we have never been before and would like a bit (lot) of guidance from all the people that have been there and done it. I think that we will probably start by going up the west coast as we have been told the beaches are good up there but we do want a bit of loch-side over-nighting as well. There are so many questions to ask but here are a few that spring to mind. Fuel and food - are the shops and fuel stations far apart? are the roads particularly bad i understand that some are single track with passing places. What are the best beaches and spots to aim for and is April a good time to go with the midge issue in mind and any places or roads to avoid. I will have left a lot of questions out but would love to hear from anyone who has been there and can pass on words of wisdom any tips gratefully received.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 5, 2013)

There are lots of great wilding places on the way up too, especially out on the West coast.
I just spent a night at Loch Avenich just South of Oban, and less than 10 vehicles passed in the 18 hours I was there. Craignish is another spot I'd recommend in that general area.
Applecross is wonderful, great food at the pub. If you don't fancy the steep pass route there, approaching from the North is less challenging.

Something to consider when planning is that the Highlands are large, and to enjoy the scenery to its best it does take a while to get around the area. Put a map of Scotland with the North coast at the English border and you'll be surprised at how far down it reaches.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 5, 2013)

2cv said:


> ...................Applecross is wonderful, great food at the pub. If you don't fancy the steep pass route there, approaching from the North is less challenging.................



Yay that!!

Don't be too daunted by the Bealach Na Ba pass though, yes it's a climb but so worth it for the view of the deep blue sea of Applecross Bay - Visit Sand as well, 3 miles outside Applecross and a lovely beach. We had the whole beach to ourselves last week on what seemed like a summers day.


----------



## james1508 (Mar 5, 2013)

Good wild camp up there too ! 



Robmac said:


> Yay that!!
> 
> Don't be too daunted by the Bealach Na Ba pass though, yes it's a climb but so worth it for the view of the deep blue sea of Applecross Bay - Visit Sand as well, 3 miles outside Applecross and a lovely beach. We had the whole beach to ourselves last week on what seemed like a summers day.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 5, 2013)

james1508 said:


> Good wild camp up there too !



Oh yes! and outside the pub at Applecross.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 5, 2013)

I went into the little Croft at Sand where Monty Halls 'lived' for a year. He is considered a bit of a joke by the locals who informed me that he actually had a caravan on the site and spent most of his time in the pub, where he had, ahem, befriended the waitress. I still enjoyed the series though as it was set in my favourite place.

Couple of pics;




First two of Monty Halls' croft, last one is of wild camping spot at Sand.


----------



## Barnacle (Mar 5, 2013)

If you are coming down through Tyndrum and heading down through Callander, stop at The Lade (Pub) at Kilmahog. The landlord, Frank, lets you stop in the car park overnight if you are having a few drinks in the bar. The food is good and the first Friday in every month there is a live band playing and every Saturday there is a folk night. We stopped there 2 weeks ago on the Saturday and the entertainment was fantastic. I also stopped there last summer,for the first time, and was made most welcome.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 5, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> If you are coming down through Tyndrum and heading down through Callander, stop at The Lade (Pub) at Kilmahog. The landlord, Frank, lets you stop in the car park overnight if you are having a few drinks in the bar. The food is good and the first Friday in every month there is a live band playing and every Saturday there is a folk night. We stopped there 2 weeks ago on the Saturday and the entertainment was fantastic. I also stopped there last summer,for the first time, and was made most welcome.



You can also stop at the 'Green Welly' at Tyndrum (services and shops/restaurante).


----------



## sparrks (Mar 5, 2013)

It seems some people have shown a reluctance about going up over the pass, so I have posted A couple of pics showing the Bealach na ba. The second pic was taken near the loop that is just out of sight at the bottom of the first picture.

1st is of the general area.


The second shows the type of traffic that uses it - is that your van from Sept 05?


This 3rd one is looking back towards where the first two were taken from. The Cuillin on Skye can be seen on the horizon top left.


Looking back down the pass


One of the hairpins


Taken on the walk from the radio mast along the ridge with views to Loch Kishorn in the distance. The figure on the inset is to show scale.


----------



## stromtrooper101 (Mar 5, 2013)

*West Coast Scotland*

I've lived in Aberdeen for many years and can tell you that the West of Scotland is by far the best part to visit.
Draw a line down through Inverness and anywhere West of it is a great place to visit.
Dont worry about fuel or places to stop as there are plenty of both. 
I just came back from there 3 weeks ago so here's some pics.
Yes I need a larger van


----------



## christine (Mar 5, 2013)

Great photos, stromtrooper 101.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 5, 2013)

sparrks said:


> It seems some people have shown a reluctance about going up over the pass, so I have posted A couple of pics showing the Bealach na ba. The second pic was taken near the loop that is just out of sight at the bottom of the first picture.
> 
> 1st is of the general area, the second shows the type of traffic that uses it - is that your van from Sept 05?
> 
> ...



I went over in my 2cv this year with no problem, in fact I met a group of 50 year old traction avants coming the other way at the summit! 
I've also posted some West coast photos here:
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/26364-scotland-west-coast.html


----------



## stromtrooper101 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Ta!*



christine said:


> Great photos, stromtrooper 101.



Why Thank You Mam! 
Can you spot where I reversed the van into a trolley barrier in the co-op car park in Oban? lol


----------



## sparrks (Mar 5, 2013)

Just added a few more photos to my original picture post.


----------



## stromtrooper101 (Mar 5, 2013)

*New Route*



sparrks said:


> Just added a few more photos to my original picture post.



I've never been over that one but will be going for sure next trip after seeing these pics.

Cheers for posting!

G


----------



## sparrks (Mar 6, 2013)

stromtrooper101 said:


> I've never been over that one but will be going for sure next trip after seeing these pics.
> 
> Cheers for posting!
> 
> G



It's well worth it and take in a visit to the Applecross inn as well. The other side has a few tricky places. I spent one night at the top in hope of getting a glimpse of the Aurora, unfortunately heavy cloud set in so I saw nothing. Might get a bit noisy up there in a storm - certainly might be a "wild" camp.


----------



## stromtrooper101 (Mar 6, 2013)

sparrks said:


> It's well worth it and take in a visit to the Applecross inn as well. The other side has a few tricky places. I spent one night at the top in hope of getting a glimpse of the Aurora, unfortunately heavy cloud set in so I saw nothing. Might get a bit noisy up there in a storm - certainly might be a "wild" camp.



'WILD' is my middle name


----------



## james1508 (Mar 6, 2013)

Some pics of my trip in April l;ast year.
Wild camp in the Torridon looking acrossto Slioch 
Car park near Monty's place looking over to Skye
Top of the pass, cloud inversion

Lets hope this Aprils as good !


----------



## Larry10 (Mar 6, 2013)

*SCOTLAND trip*

Hi
Great reading all the tips, we're planning our trip from North Devon to Scotland during May /June this year.  We're planning to take up to 8 weeks to travel the coast and some islands aiming for Orkney and then down the East coast.
Will we have to worry about midges - hubby is 'liked' by all biting insects.

Thanks for any help
:camper:


----------



## Brandyman (Mar 6, 2013)

*Wild camping Orkney*



Larry10 said:


> Hi
> Great reading all the tips, we're planning our trip from North Devon to Scotland during May /June this year.  We're planning to take up to 8 weeks to travel the coast and some islands aiming for Orkney and then down the East coast.
> Will we have to worry about midges - hubby is 'liked' by all biting insects.
> 
> ...



    If you look up       brandyman ORKNEY ISLANDS 
   Also  ( water orkney)


----------



## james1508 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry but yes to the midge question . We went back the third week in May as well as our trip at the end of April last year. Within 3 weeks there was such a difference. There are things you can do and dont be put off in going. Camp where there is a breeze, it doesnt have to be much of one. Use Life systems deet spray or Avon Skin so soft. Dont be put off though, you just have to live with them but not too closely. Dont trust your fly screens as they will get through them, great entertainment is lighting a candle and watch the jump into it. Im not keen on killing any living thing but have no remorse in killing midges     .   If you do get bit resist scratching/ itching them and use Lifesystems midge after bite stuff (roll on)





Larry10 said:


> Hi
> Great reading all the tips, we're planning our trip from North Devon to Scotland during May /June this year.  We're planning to take up to 8 weeks to travel the coast and some islands aiming for Orkney and then down the East coast.
> Will we have to worry about midges - hubby is 'liked' by all biting insects.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2013)

Take up smoking!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Even though it`s not officially " Midge Season " don`t forget the... *Avon Skin So Soft* :-

Skin So Soft Original Dry Oil Spray

It`s on offer ( Halfprice ) at the moment, we always stock up when it`s on offer.

Ask the wife to check how much it is via your local Avon Rep.

It`s always best to have some with you.........just in case.........LOL

We are going up 2nd/3rd week April as soon as my new Tax Disc arrives, van will be freshly serviced and MOT`d and need the disc for May 1st.

Going over to Harris and Lewis from Uig this time, wife wants to have a good look at the Harris Tweed Shop.

Might come back via Stonroway to Ullapool, not made our mind up yet.

Have a good trip.

Regards.

Graham.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Even though it`s not officially " Midge Season " don`t forget the... *Avon Skin So Soft* :-
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham
and to everyone else that has contributed top tips and ideas.
We are really looking forward to it.
Dave


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad to be of assistance.

We`ll be on the West somewhere.............LOL..........not that sure where yet, we make it up as we go along, never book anywhere
as we are never sure which way we are going until after Breakfast and watched the News and Weather.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 6, 2013)

Our very first motorhoming trip was to NW Scotland The roads become mainly single track the further north you get. As been said when a car approaches pull in to a passing place until they get past, they may be locals going about there business you are not in any hurry (I hope). If you get traffic behind you also pull in to a passing point and wave them on.

The Applecross pass is an adventure but we did it in a 2.0ltr Ducato  fully loaded to over 3 ton with no problem even though we stopped twice for traffic coming down. There is an unmanned community fuel station at Applecross where we topped up with diesel even though we were not desperate. We like to support the local communities so we shop local as much as possible so would not go out of our way to find a Tesco etc. Most things are more expensive in Scotland but 
in the bigger scheme of things not out of the way, the payback is you are meeting the lovely people of the Scottish villages who are usually happy to advise on places to go etc.

The best beaches we went to were Big Sands and Red Beach There is community run site at Cove by the side of Loch Ewe it is run by the local school the suggested nightly fee is £2 which is put in a honesty box by the gate.  There is a water tap in the village for you to use If you go to the end of Loch Ewe (B8057) there is a world war two look out post with some interesting memorials and place to wild camp.

My advice would be to tramp around the coast you will find your own favourite places.

We went in October so I can't say what it will be like in April regards midges we had none.


----------



## sparrks (Mar 6, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> Our very first motorhoming trip was to NW Scotland The roads become mainly single track the further north you get. As been said when a car approaches pull in to a passing place until they get past, they may be locals going about there business you are not in any hurry (I hope). If you get traffic behind you also pull in to a passing point and wave them on.
> 
> The Applecross pass is an adventure but we did it in a 2.0ltr Ducato  fully loaded to over 3 ton with no problem even though we stopped twice for traffic coming down. There is an unmanned community fuel station at Applecross where we topped up with diesel even though we were not desperate. We like to support the local communities so we shop local as much as possible so would not go out of our way to find a Tesco etc. Most things are more expensive in Scotland but
> in the bigger scheme of things not out of the way, the payback is you are meeting the lovely people of the Scottish villages who are usually happy to advise on places to go etc.
> ...



I wish people driving down hills would give way to traffic climbing them - it can be a pig to get started again, especially if wet, whereas going down gravity will get you started.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 7, 2013)

Another taste of whats to come on your trip, Loch Avich last weekend:



Almost no traffic, very quiet, and totally dark for great star viewing at night, just about perfect really. There are loads of places like this around the West coast.


----------



## tandc (Mar 7, 2013)

hi
 We are also going to scotland in april for a few weeks .We are travelling up the west coast.we would be grateful if anyone could tell us 
 roughly what part of may the midges arrive in force ? thank you tandc.


----------



## james1508 (Mar 7, 2013)

You should be fine in April. We have been there the last two tears in April and not seen any. 3 weeks later loads ! 






tandc said:


> hi
> We are also going to scotland in april for a few weeks .We are travelling up the west coast.we would be grateful if anyone could tell us
> roughly what part of may the midges arrive in force ? thank you tandc.


----------



## screevin (Mar 7, 2013)

The Scottish Midge Forecast

They'll be back 20th of May so you should be ok before that,,,*UNLESS!!!!!* :goodluck:


----------



## jennyp19 (Mar 8, 2013)

How long do the midges generally last for?  Do they carry on right into the summer months.  I am terrified of instect bites as I am very badly allergic to them.


----------



## christine (Mar 8, 2013)

I would say generally from June - September.


----------



## screevin (Mar 8, 2013)

There are usually two bad periods, early and late summer, this might be a good explanation of why this happens, maybe not.


http://www.wyrdology.com/edinburgh/midges/season.html


No hard and fast rules, this is nature after all, and the weather dictates animal and plant life.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 8, 2013)

jennyp19 said:


> How long do the midges generally last for?  Do they carry on right into the summer months.  I am terrified of instect bites as I am very badly allergic to them.




As Christine has already said, generally June to September i would just put a little  ( ish ) on the end.

Slap on plenty of  *Avon Skin So Soft*  and you`ll be OK

Last year we called in the C&CC site at Luss on Loch Lomund in May and the poor Warden had nearly been eaten alive.......LOL

The little buggers were out early.


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Mar 8, 2013)

*Scotland*

last august we did 2000miles in 3 weeks, aberdeen to  SCRABSTER , john o groats , you can park in any small harbour,,you may get a fish or 2 for Tea,,,enjoy
 weather can be changable,,,,scrabster has showers you can use in the fishmarket £1
west coast is lovely ,you wont want leave ,,:dog:


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> As Christine has already said, generally June to September i would just put a little  ( ish ) on the end.
> 
> Slap on plenty of  *Avon Skin So Soft*  and you`ll be OK
> 
> ...



Just rejoining you all after a longish break...with no campervan!   But now Kermit (no prizes for guessing his colour) has come into my life and I too plan to head up the west coast late April/May time. Yay!

But I just heard that the Skin So Soft doesn't work any more!!:danger:....because they changed the formula. Grrrr!  BUT...lots of folk are recommending Smidge now...anyone else tried it?


----------



## UFO (Mar 9, 2013)

Great advice on this thread - thank you to everyone.  Our trip will be from end July for 3 weeks - maybe not the best time, especially for midges, but what with work and family stuff this is the only window we have got.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 9, 2013)

UFO said:


> Great advice on this thread - thank you to everyone.  Our trip will be from end July for 3 weeks - maybe not the best time, especially for midges, but what with work and family stuff this is the only window we have got.





If you try and stick to the coast you shouldn`t be to bad.

The little buggers don`t like a breeze.


----------



## ozzo (Mar 9, 2013)

any wind (natural in the atmosphere) over 3 mph and your safe as they cant cope with it. Avon SSS is ace :banana::banana:


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Mar 13, 2013)

I think we are heading up that way for a week or so, taking my inflatable kayak for a bit of paddling where suitable.
I travelled to Mull every April for the last 16 years for the music festival and love the west coast but never stayed, only passed through. Missing the music festival this year but can't wait to see more at a leisurely pace.


----------

